
Show HN: Git.Green – Deep analysis of your code and contributors - kmewhort
https://git.green
======
kmewhort
My aim is to provide lot's of ways to dive into the amount work that has been
done on a project, and it's overall health. This tool also analyses the
authorship and the libraries/licenses.

In sum -- Git.Green tries to give you a ton of useful for an audit, due
diligence, contractor check-up, or general project health check.

